# Cubera Snapper



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

How often do you all catch Cubera within 20 miles? My buddy says he caught two this weekend but i doubted him. What are the odds he caught two? I have never seen one.

Picture Update: The one on the left is what he claims is Cubera. Looks like Mangrove to me. No way to look at mouth/head though.


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

The boat next to us brought one in on Saturday, seems to be a lot of big ones this year


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Ok, thanks ABailey.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Here's a good link I found a while back.
http://speardiver.com/fish-species/717-difference-between-cubera-gray-mangrove-snapper.html


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

A big Mangrove snapper looks ex actually like a Cubera Snapper. Possibly caught two but doubtful.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

He now claims he caught 4. I will show him the identification website lastcast posted. Ill also post a picture on this thread if i can get him to send me the photo. Thanks guys.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Picture added.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Mangroves most likely. We caught 2 yesterday in 75ft of water, both around 8lbs.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

99% of the time they are Grey/mangrove snapper (what most people refer to as a \"black snapper\") 

Looking at the picture, it is without a doubt a black snapper.


----------



## Perdido (Oct 4, 2007)

Tails straight like a Cubera, not forked.
Perdido


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Blow up the pic and look at the anal fin. Pointed = Mangrove.


----------



## 230 Cobia (Mar 25, 2008)

Cubera or mangrove


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Mangrove, pointed anal fin.


----------



## JDM (Oct 1, 2007)

*cubera*

I used to catch cubera snapper when I was stationed at Homestead AFB a long time ago fishing out of the keys. I have never caught or seen one in this part of the country. The snapper he has in the cooler is a mangrove/black snapper.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

When I get home, I will try to find the pic my Cubera that I shot only 9 miles from the beach. It was about 18-19 lbs and I had a cooler full of mangroves to compare it too. Got some good comparison shots. If I had just shot the Cubera, I would have just thought it was a monter mangrove. But when I started to compare, I quickly noticed the difference.

It was/is the only one I have ever seen in my short life so far on the upper FL gulf.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

If they caught only one, I would say there is a small chance it was a cubera. But with them catching multiples I would put money that they were mangroves. I have personally caught and seen many catches of multiple 8+ lb mangrove snapper in this area. I have never seen or heard of a cubera outside of this thread being caught around here..


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

i got one nice one sunday


----------



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

*cubera*

I got one over 100 pounds at the avocet long time ago it hangs on the wall at outcast bait and tackle.havent caught one since. But there have been alot of big black snapper out there lately .I got five of them last month..


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Mangrove or black snapper.


----------

